# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  خطای 403 برای درخواست API با استفاده از متد DELETE

## Ali0Boy

باسلام و احترام.
من یک آدرس API دارم به شکل زیر:
http://test.ir/api/account/100
که با استفاده از متد DELETE صدا زده می شود (نه POST)

در روی لوکال به خوبی کار می کند.
اما بر روی سرور مجازی ویندوز؛ وقتی این آدرس فراخوانی می شود خطای 403 نمایش داده می شود:
*403 - Forbidden: Access is denied.* *You do not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials that you supplied.*

هر تنظیماتی که مربوط به web.config باشد و فکر کنید را انجام دادم.
حتی Handler Mappings را هم ویرایش و verb های DELETE و PUT را اضافه کردم. ولی متاسفانه مشکل برطرف نشد


لطفا راهنمایی کنید خیلی خیلی مهم و ضروری است؟!!!

----------

